# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Mega 2560 + 3 cái TB6600 + grbl, dây EN phải nối ra sao? AE giúp đỡ

## Leonhuynh2019

Hi 500 anh em,

Minh moi vao CNC nen mong anh em giup

Minh dang ket noi mach Mega 2560 voi 3 cai TB6600, firmware la GRBL 1.1

So do noi nhu hinh:
Cam phien anh em vao google search Mega 2560 and GRBL pinout. 
Forum k cho post hinh neu chua co 2 post. Tai sao admin la ra cai luat nhu vay nhi????? 

Day X,Y,Z (Step + DIR) thi ok rat ro rang. Nhung day EN sao chi co 1. Dung roi phai co 3 day EN tuong ung voi X,Y,Z phai k.

Voi lai tren code GRBL 1.1, no define 1 chi co 1 pin EN. Minh can them code nao khong?
#define STEPPER_DISABLE_BIT 7 // Mega2560 Digital pin 13.

Thanks anh em

----------


## hung1706

Bạn vào forum Arduino sẽ có đầy đủ thông tin cần thiết nhé. Hiện tại trên Youtube cũng làm mấy clip diy grbl cnc nhiều lắm và chi tiết nữa nên tìm hiểu kỹ sẽ làm được thôi.

----------


## nnk

> Hi 500 anh em,
> 
> Minh moi vao CNC nen mong anh em giup
> 
> Minh dang ket noi mach Mega 2560 voi 3 cai TB6600, firmware la GRBL 1.1
> 
> So do noi nhu hinh:
> Cam phien anh em vao google search Mega 2560 and GRBL pinout. 
> Forum k cho post hinh neu chua co 2 post. Tai sao admin la ra cai luat nhu vay nhi????? 
> ...


nối chung EN hoặc bỏ khỏi nối vẫn chạy bình thường

----------

